# R32 brake setup



## vdubsunday (Jan 14, 2008)

I have the front R32 brakes and rotors for my mk4. Could I just keep my rear stock brakes and only go with the R in the front? Might seem like a stupid questioin but I could'nt find the answere


----------



## mtsnyc1 (Nov 14, 2007)

no you should step up from the rear stock


----------



## vdubsunday (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (mtsnyc1)*

I should? Could I just run the stock in the back and R in the front?


----------



## a4tq (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: R32 brake setup (vdubsunday)*

What size rotors are on the MKIV GTI - AFIK it's the same as the MKIV R32. If rotors are the same then there is no point as all you are doing is swapping painted calipers


----------



## vdubsunday (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: R32 brake setup (a4tq)*

They are 288 mm in the front and 232 mm in the rear. R's are 334 and 256 mm. The question I have is, if its ok to just run R in the front since i only have the R calipers and rotors?


----------



## Berto (Sep 14, 1999)

the rear R32 brakes are bigger and vented, different from a standard 1.8T (solid), but at least in europe from 1.8T 180hp and above have these discs regardless is 4 motion or not (brakes are diferent)


----------



## pnw_dubz (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: R32 brake setup (vdubsunday)*

No problem running R32 brakes up front with OEM 9.1" brakes in the rear.
The brake bias will shift forward so that under rapid deceleration, the front ABS may kick in a little earlier thats all.
Highly recommend TESTING the brakes out in a big empty parking lot or something so you see how things feel under panic conditions.


----------



## vdubsunday (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: R32 brake setup (pnw_dubz)*

Awesome, well thanks a bunch guys.


----------



## Sc0 (Feb 1, 2002)

I am running 312mm front brakes and OEM solid disc rears and disabled ABS. Braking is fantastic, and so far no need to upgrade rears! (I also like the cheaper solid rotors when it comes time to replace them.) FWIW


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (Sc0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sc0* »_I am running 312mm front brakes and OEM solid disc rears and disabled ABS. Braking is fantastic, and so far no need to upgrade rears! (I also like the cheaper solid rotors when it comes time to replace them.) FWIW

I agree with the above completely. Rear brakes probably only do 10% of the work on a fwd mk4. I am actually thinking of running a milder pad in the rear just to get a little more front brake bias.


----------



## vdubsunday (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: R32 brake setup (vdubsunday)*

Wait, I just now thought of this.








Would the R brakes let me run my bbs rs'?


----------



## vdubron (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: R32 brake setup (vdubsunday)*

Would these fit inside of 17" RS'?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (4ceFed4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4ceFed4* »_
I agree with the above completely. Rear brakes probably only do 10% of the work on a fwd mk4. I am actually thinking of running a milder pad in the rear just to get a little more front brake bias.









Never would you achieve 90% braking bias in the front, the CG is not that high and you would never be able to achieve that type of G decel level.
Are the actual R calipers and your calipers the same? Similar disk size makes less of a difference than the actual piston area. 
As stated it will move your bias to the FR more so than the OEM setup... This will make your FR work 'harder' than the RR on low G decel and on high G decels. There is no need to worry about RR Lock, you shifted the brake gain to the FR, so of course the FR will lock first not the RR. 
You don't have to upgrade the RR (the setup will still work), but it would be wise to do so. Braking feeling and brake performance are two different things, and can be very hard to tell the difference (w/ out stopping distance measurement), the R caliper is most likely a lot stiffer than your factory FR, most likely making a better feeling.... having a scewed bias will very very rarely increase braking performance.... but compairing the size between the two systems will allow you to understand the brake gain difference.... traditionally vw's on newer vehicles have had a decent amount of RR brake gain... hence why the RR pad wears quicker, and because most ppl drive alone often which of course decreases the vehicle's brake loading.


----------

